# what are they for #14 and 2 other ?'s



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

First, what are these bolts for?(note the striations)
Is the 2nd pic a windage tray?

What are the chances of getting it dipped and re-using it?

3) I grew up with the idea that replacing an oil pump was cheap insurance during a rebuild. But this pump seems (partly based on the parts diagram) REALLY heavy duty. is re using it a good idea?
thank thanks and more thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

!) starter bolts. 2) valley pan, not a windage tray. It needs to be really clean inside and out otherwise you'll get crud and grit sucked into your engine. Get it really clean or get another one that isn't all rusted. Don't get the wrong, later valley pan with the PCV at the front. Maybe a dip in diluted muratic acid? 3) get a NEW oil pump, and make sure the pickup tube is pressed in tight.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Does the valley pan go between the lifter valley and the intake manifold?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Topkat said:


> Does the valley pan go between the lifter valley and the intake manifold?


Yes.
You can open the oil pump up and look for wear on the top plate. It may have a little tab that tells what it is, look for a HV on it, High volume. I would get a new pump myself.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, get a new pump and pick up screen, then weld the tube from the screen to the pump. It only needs a small weld, not all the way around. Then while upside down, poor oil in the screen and turn the oil pump shaft untill it starts to pump the oil before you bolt it on the block.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

When you go to buy a gasket for the valley pan don't call it that. The parts people won't find it on their computer. To them it's a "push rod cover"...

If you have an engine/transmission rebuilder nearby, take it to them to have it cleaned in their hot tank.


----------

